# Mohawk Dam



## hewhofishes68

Just wondering if anyone knows the conditions of the Walhonding. Not sure if its still muddy or just up. Thanks in advance,an hour drive for me so any info will be greatly appreciated.
Brian


----------



## foxbites

its up a little. dont know the clarity of the water


----------



## hewhofishes68

Thanks I'll find out exactly what its like in the morn'n.


----------



## alan farver

i was by yesterday and it wasn't very muddy looked good


----------



## hewhofishes68

Well visibility was probable 3' or better. Problem was leaves and branches and the occasional tree lol...only got 1 dink and a few other chubs were skinned up. I honestly cant say I felt a single hit and didn't realize I had the little one on till I lifted it out of the water. Maybe next time.
Brian


----------



## foxbites

i just got back from mohawk. caught 1 pike and 1 crappie no saugeyes. the water is still stired up. stoped by wills creek dam and caught 1 laremouth and 1 crappie no saugeyes. wills creek is muddy. This has been my worst year for saugeyes ever!!


----------



## Bischoff66

When and how do you guys usually fish for saugeyes at the mohawk dam? Going to down there hunting but I have never really fished the dam before.


----------



## hewhofishes68

Well i usually get my saugeye there on twistertails, swimbaits in pearl, white and chartruse and my larger fish on 3 to 5 inch chubs and suckers. Usually the far side is better for me but in my diabled condition now just too far for me to walk by myself. Damm incompetent doctors....figured it was pike yesterday way baits were coming in. I like it best when there are pools on each side and can fish off the middle..think ive caught everything in there...I'm sure u can get them on blades too ive got a couple that way. and ive seen them caught on cranks and hj's to.Fish just have to be there to make it happen.
Brian


----------



## Bischoff66

So you are mostly fishing during the day? I was hoping there was a nite bite as I will be chasing bambi during the day


----------



## hewhofishes68

I'm sure if the fish are there. there is a nite bite i know a few people who only fish it from 12 to 3 a.m. think they told me they run cranks right along the concrete walls. I dont usually fish it that much in the fall. I have places that in normal years give me all the eyes I want. Hopefully someone who spends more time there this time of yr. will chime in...last year my hot bite was from noon to 4 pm. go figure, but when i caught my biggest and most eyes there, shows what i know about them lol....
Brian


----------



## foxbites

mohawk is best after dark, when the water is clear. I use suspending jerkbaits in chrome/black back


----------



## Bischoff66

Well I did manage to get to the dam for a few hours last night. I went 1 for 2 amd saw a few others caught. I fished the parking lot side down by the water and almost to the wall. The others were on the spillway. They were 2 for 4 in an hour. Talked them and they said the bite had been ok but water still a little higher than he liked.


----------

